# (E_OUTOFMEMORY) error - with EQ2



## odenathus (May 31, 2007)

[ Note: I am PC illiterate  ]

Actual error message (that I received):


> "D:\live\eq2\framework\core\devices\src\DirectX9RenderDevice.cpp(4202): DirectX Error. (E_OUTOFMEMORY)"





> _This response from SoE tech supported edited for brevity_
> Greetings,
> For users experiencing this problem, many fixes have been reported to solve the problem. However, doing some or all of these fixes out of order can cause new problems. We have therefore created a guide to help users install the fixes in the order least likely to create problems.
> 
> ...


*What I have done* (doesn't feel right, but seems to be working) is to lock my Virtual Memory at 4096 min/max. So far, I haven't received the error...

DxDiag from my system;

http://www.tai-tastigon.com/eq2/DxDiag.txt
my msinfo.txt file seems to have lost it's formating...
hmm... doesn't read well on MY work PC - looks fine on my "ancient PC" and looks good under firefox... so... here; http://www.tai-tastigon.com/eq2/msinfo.txt

I did find something at Nvidia that might say the problem is specific with the GeForce 6xxx video cards - I'm still looking into this.

Any suggestions, ideas or thoughts on what I can do to avoid this error - would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------

